# hat embroidery machine



## GoodVibeTees (Mar 23, 2016)

Looking into getting an embroidery machine to start doing our own hats instead of outsourcing. Mainly looking for a 1 head machine right now to see how things go. Can anyone recommend some decent machine at a decent price point that would be good for doing hats and doesn't take up a whole lot of space. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Barudan! Enough Said.


----------



## meksyng (Sep 10, 2016)

Best advice I could give you (Being fairly new to the "game") Do not listen to people who tell you only ONE brand of machine. Their are so many different companies selling many different machines (Most are the same machine just re-branded).
Just picked up a used *SWF 1501C *about 3 months ago & so far its been pumping out hats with no problem (Knock on wood).
Yes their has been some issues and yes I was able to solve them for the most part ( still having issues )

It fit what I was looking for...
On board screen
Quick hat hoop to flat hoop
15 needles
fairly easy to learn and get moving
the best of all, found one for under $6,500 SHIPPED

Do your research and you'll find whats best for you.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you don't already embroider flats starting with hats will be difficult. Hats take proper digitization for hats, correct hooping, understanding what type/ size designs will work and extra patience when a style doesn't fit your frame.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I said one brand because it is a fact that Barudan is the best cap machine on the market. All New Era caps are ran on Barudan. The curve of the needle plate, the cam and the mechanics of the cam, the cap frame system etc make it different then any other machine. The biggest reason a Barudan does a better job on caps is because unlike Chinese machines, Tajima and SWF the foot on a Barudan comes down first then the needle comes down through the foot to reduce needle deflection and flagging. On other machines the needle moves first then the foot. That is the biggest reason why other machines sturggle on small text and structured hats.


----------

